# Success stories from 2nd icsi please?



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi ladies

I have recently had icsi, got a magical BFP, but m/c at 7weeks. I'm really struggling to find success stories of women who have m/c with 1st cycle and gone on to have a BFP on their 2nd- can someone point me in the right direction or share some positive stories with me? thanks x


----------



## Arctix (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Scooby-doo,

Sorry to hear about your m/c  Try and stay positive, I am sure somebody in the same or similar situation will be around. Maybe have a look at this thread :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229662.105

It was for people with multiple failed tx, and shows that success is possible even after m/c. I know it is hard, but try and stay positive, believe that it will happen for you too one day.    

A.


----------

